# 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states



## newguyhere (Mar 12, 2002)

Hundred apologies for this sale offer here but you all need to know this.
It's fresh from Puebla, one of 250 in existence, one of twenty for latin america, 225 bhp 20v V6, 4motion, euro spec.NBeetle RSi It is for sale, not yet registered here in Mexico. will deliver personally in Houston Tx. so new owner can register in the states. Be the first one, be the only one in America with the ultimate beetle. Silver with orange recaro racing seats and carbon fiber panels all around you. E-mail me for pictures and questions. Please serious buyers only.







[email protected]


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (newguyhere)*

How am I going to get a euro spec car registered in the USA? On a Temporary Visa? The car will have to be federalized. Of course we could commit VIN fraud...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (vortexblue)*

Good point VortexBlue... PLUS... if you REALLY could import such an EPA non-conforming car, why not import the $25,000 RSI from the VW Racing Cup website?!?! It's an ACTUAL RSI CUP CAR that has raced in 4 VW Racing Cup Series 2001 races!
Anyways... here's why you'll have major problems bringing this car into the states... 
http://www.customs.ustreas.gov/imp-exp2/informal/car.htm
(Ben from the Topica NewBug Listserve posted this on the list yesterday as one of the topics was this very Vortex thread about the RSI)
Final review:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AWESOME CAR!
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif RIP OFF PRICE FOR A CAR YOU CAN NOT IMPORT!


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (JimmyD)*

Jimmy-
Did I meet you at Waterfest last year?
I think you were in the Hotel Parking lot before the Road Rally... 
Me and my Fiancee have the Vortex blue car that was all stickered up...
I remeber the german flag stripes from your car.


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (newguyhere)*

quote:[HR][/HR]225 bhp 20v V6 [HR][/HR]​haha...lie much?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (DohRado)*

I thought ALL RSIs were actually made in Germany??
Last I read, while it's true that ALL New Beetle's are made in Mexico, the RSI is actually only produced in Germany.


----------



## porsche one (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (newguyhere)*

Nice car but for $70000US I put a deposite on the Porsche GT2....or buy a 911 out right....


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (DohRado)*

uh, the RSI has a VR6 in it. Whatcha talkin' bout lies?

noR


----------



## pstoppani (Jul 28, 1999)

*Re: 2002 New Beetle RSi in the states (porsche one)*

Heck, for $70K you can get an HPA Turbo VR6 4motion New Beetle that will eat non-turbo Porsches for lunch keep up with a Turbo for half the price! 
For that kind of money the wimpy 225HP RSi is a joke!


----------

